# What exactly do I need? Is it worth it?



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

What exactly do I need for a wireless connection? 
I want wireless because my PC is upstairs and my HR20 is down in my livingroom.
I am NOT network savy!
I've seen products like Wireless-G Game Adapter, 
Is that the only item I need to buy??? ( I have no wireless anything in my house now)

Is it even worth it on my 768K DSL? 
I am not upgrading my DSL just for DOD, i'm grandfathered at $17.00


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do you already have a wirless router?
If so... then yes, you would just need the game adapter.

As for if it is worth it?
Really only you can make that decision... based on the cost of the adapter...
And the time (which will take a while in some cases) for the DoD content to downloaded at 768k.

It shouldn't be "that" bad for SD material.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

You're better off finding a cheap router than can be put into bridge mode than spending so much on a gaming adapter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For example, the Linksys WRT54g can be flashed with 3rd party firmware to let it act as a wireless bridge and it's actually pretty easy.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

I have NOTHING wireless. So I will need a router and a bridge.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I have NOTHING wireless. So I will need a router and a bridge.


Yes you'll need a router to have your PC and Sat box connected. You'll a need bridge or adapter to pick up the wireless at the sat box, or you will have to run a cable from your router to the box.

That's pretty much all your options.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

brian188 said:


> Yes you'll need a router to have your PC and Sat box connected. You'll a need bridge or adapter to pick up the wireless at the sat box, or you will have to run a cable from your router to the box.
> 
> That's pretty much all your options.


Thanks. That is what I thought


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Also, Is Directv offering any discounts on wireless adapters, etc., to get people started with DOD?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dvisthe said:


> Also, Is Directv offering any discounts on wireless adapters, etc., to get people started with DOD?


Not that I've heard.

By the way, check out the network setup instructions here for wireless adapters ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99327


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

So no go yet on the HR20-100 ?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

dvisthe said:


> Also, Is Directv offering any discounts on wireless adapters, etc., to get people started with DOD?


Doesn't sound like they are but they should be. It would be great for them to team up with a Linksys or D-Link or another cmpany like that to provide all that is needed to get the DoD flowing.


----------



## schwalls (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a WESTELL VERSALINK™ GATEWAY (MODEL 327W15-06), is it as simple as buying a ethernet cable, plugging it into one of the empty ports, and connecting that to the ethernet plug in the HR20?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

schwalls said:


> I have a WESTELL VERSALINK™ GATEWAY (MODEL 327W15-06), is it as simple as buying a ethernet cable, plugging it into one of the empty ports, and connecting that to the ethernet plug in the HR20?


I don't know anything about that model, but if it has open ports I would have to say Yes, plug in an ethernet cable to it and connect the HR20. Run a connection test and see what it says. Shouldn't have to have any kind of setup. Would be just like plugging a PC into it.


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Let me know how you made out, because I have a westtell 327 from verizon also. I can't get it connected. Some one told me the software in the modem is to old.

Mike


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mertzen said:


> So no go yet on the HR20-100 ?


The software version for the HR20-100 is still in testing.


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> Also, Is Directv offering any discounts on wireless adapters, etc., to get people started with DOD?


You'd think D* would do something to assist in this regard, especially since with the cable companies, all you need is their box for OnDemand.

Do you think we'll see the day where a network setup will be a part of the standard installation procedure for the HR20/21?

...imagine the headaches THAT would cause!


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

So, what is the TOTAL cost to get a wireless network started in my house? 

Router, bridge, adapter, wire, etc. 

Remember I have nothing.

I only have my Westell DSL modem on my PC.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I already have a wireless router, linksys54g. I have my pc plugged in now and have 3 ports open. So, all I have to do is run a wire from a port to receiver and that should work, right?


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> I already have a wireless router, linksys54g. I have my pc plugged in now and have 3 ports open. So, all I have to do is run a wire from a port to receiver and that should work, right?


Yup.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> So, what is the TOTAL cost to get a wireless network started in my house?
> 
> Router, bridge, adapter, wire, etc.
> 
> ...


Depends on how big your house is. If it's not too big all you will need is a wireless router ($50 - $200). There would be no need for a bridge. If you have a larger house and want a signal in all rooms you may need a bridge. You will also need wireless cards in your PC's (I'd bet they are already there.) If you don't already have wireless cards in your PC's you're look at anywhere between $20-150 for each PC you want to connect. To get your DTV box hooked up you could still use a cable if is close enough to the router (or close to a bridge), or you would need an adapter that will cost about $100.


----------



## longtrav (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a linksys wrt54gl wireless router and hr-20 would i just need the Linksys WGA54G Wireless-G Gaming Adapter and rthen hope it all works?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

longtrav said:


> I have a linksys wrt54gl wireless router and hr-20 would i just need the Linksys WGA54G Wireless-G Gaming Adapter and rthen hope it all works?


Yes just buy a WGA54G connect it to your PC ethernet connection, run the install disk to set it up and connect it to the HR20. Then Run the network setup on the HR20.


----------



## schwalls (Apr 4, 2007)

steelerfanmike said:


> Let me know how you made out, because I have a westtell 327 from verizon also. I can't get it connected. Some one told me the software in the modem is to old.
> 
> Mike


I was able to connect the Westtell 327 to my HR20 with no problems, but no DOD was on my system, it shows connected and I received the "successfully connected to the internet" message. Right now I'm running 0X18a from 8/28 4:48am. I guess I'll have to wait until the national roll-out to see if DOD will work.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

OK, Thanks for the great info everybody, 
So to get my DOD by a wireless network(I have a hard time writing that because I deal with the Dept of Defense:lol: ) 
All I need is a wireless router (~$50), and an adapter (~$70-100). 

Now is DOD worth the initial $120-150 investment???

I don't even own a laptop, so I haven't thought over going wireless anytime soon, until now.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> OK, Thanks for the great info everybody,
> So to get my DOD by a wireless network(I have a hard time writing that because I deal with the Dept of Defense:lol: )
> All I need is a wireless router (~$50), and an adapter (~$70-100).
> 
> ...


My dilema is this. I have a PC being fed DSL service from the AT&T-supplied modem (not a router - 1 ethernet out). The only need for wireless that I have (now and likely the forseeable future) is DoD.

Can I get a wireless router that will also allow for a hard-wired connection to the PC? My PC is kinda old and will eventually get replaced, and does not have a wireless card. Don't want to go wireless on a PC that I'll be replacing likely after the 1st of the year, esp if the new one is already wireless equipped.

IF such a router exists, does it replace the AT&T modem or is the modem fed into the router? Then, is it simply a matter of obtaining another "reception device" (bridge/game adapter) that would plug into the HR20's ethernet jack?

Running cable from existing location of modem to the HR20 is kinda out of the question (modem/PC in office in back of house, HR20 in living room).

I could run an ethernet cable from the dining room wall phone jack (AT&T -supplied "buffer"(?) connected to wall phone obviously has an ethernet/DSL out), but then I would need a 2nd modem btwn that and the HR-20, yes?

Sorry for such uninformed questions that surely have an answer somewhere here. But, I'm not networking-savvy.

Now....if you need your old tube guitar amp fixed? That, I can do:grin: !

edit: What about this?

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=195914&Nr=200000&N=200142&An=browse

Appears to handle both wired & wireless connections. So, does this replace my modem, or does the existing DSL modem feed into this?

If so, then just another device (gaming adaptor or similar) to the HR20?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

All of the wireless routers I have seen also have ethernet ports (my Netgear WGR614 has four of these). There is one port which connects to your DSL modem and the others can be used for hard wired connections to computers, HR20, etc. I have my router connected to my Clearwire WiMax modem and my HR20-700 also plugs into the router, as does my Vonage telephone adapter. My Mac has built-in wireless (Airport) and I have a Buffalo wireless-ethernet converter in another room feeding two computers. A second Buffalo converter is connected to my HR21-700. This one is used for Media Share and is ready for when DOD is enabled on that model of DVR. The Mac and the Buffalo converters all communicate wirelessly via the router.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Instead of the wireless router being hardwired to the PC then wirelessly to an adapter on the HR20, 
Is it possible to put the modem and wireless router hardwired to the HR20 then wirelessly to a wireless desktop card in your PC? 
I think that would be a cheaper way to go.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> Instead of the wireless router being hardwired to the PC then wirelessly to an adapter on the HR20,
> Is it possible to put the modem and wireless router hardwired to the HR20 then wirelessly to a wireless desktop card in your PC?
> I think that would be a cheaper way to go.


Yes as long as there is a source of your internet connection close to the SAT box. In other words if you have cable internet, is there a working cable outlet close enough to the HR20 to connect a router and modem to cable outlet and reach the HR20? Replace cable outlet with Phone jack if using DSL, etc. Then you would only need wireless cards for for PC's.

This is what I have done. My modem and router are in my entertainment stand, connecting my 2 VoIP boxes and the HR20. Then my PC and Wife's upstairs are wireless, as well as my laptop. I have one wireless bridge up stairs that is probably overkill, but nice to have.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

brian188 said:


> Yes as long as there is a source of your internet connection close to the SAT box. In other words if you have cable internet, is there a working cable outlet close enough to the HR20 to connect a router and modem to cable outlet and reach the HR20? Replace cable outlet with Phone jack if using DSL, etc. Then you would only need wireless cards for for PC's.
> 
> This is what I have done. My modem and router are in my entertainment stand, connecting my 2 VoIP boxes and the HR20. Then my PC and Wife's upstairs are wireless, as well as my laptop. I have one wireless bridge up stairs that is probably overkill, but nice to have.


Thanks, 
This is the route I will most likely go when networking my HR20 for DOD.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Can I just run a ethernet line from my modem to the HR20? Problem is my modem only has one ethernet jack. Is there a such thing as an adater that would allow you to plug 2 ethernet cables into one jack or should I just go the wireless route?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Score023 said:


> Can I just run a ethernet line from my modem to the HR20? Problem is my modem only has one ethernet jack. Is there a such thing as an adater that would allow you to plug 2 ethernet cables into one jack or should I just go the wireless route?


You would need a router. You can pick up a cheap wired router for $20 to $40.

Run the line from the modem to the router. Then one line to the HR20 and one line to your PC. Then you would still have two more outputs.


----------



## NJDoc (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought I would post my question in this thread instead of starting a new on. I have a cable modem and wireless router in my basement which is where my PC is. My laptop roams the house and is networked to my desktop PC, which is the reason for the wireless router in the basement. 
My HR 20-700 is upstairs in the family room, directly above the basement area where the wireless router and cable modem are. How can I get the VoD? Is the powerline connection a good option? Any help would be appreciated for this newbie.

Thanks,
NJDoc


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm assuming that you have either no ceiling or a drop ceiling in the basement. If it's directly above the router, your best bet is just to dril a small hole just large enough to put an ethernet cable through and hardwire it. Then put the RJ45 ends on it after you have run it through the floor. I ran a cable directly from my main switch in the basement through my drop ceiling and up through the floor in about 20 minutes.

It will save you expense and possiby some headache.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Welcome to DBSTalk NJDoc

As dervari said if you are able to hard wire it that would be the best way to go. 

If not you need an wireless bridge or wireless game adapter with an ethernet connection not USB.


----------



## NJDoc (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think I am going to try the wireless route. BMore I saw on another post that you have used the Linksys WGA54G wireless game adapter. I am not mistaken that all I would need to do is attach an ethernet wire from that adapter to my HR20-700 and that will get me connected?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

NJDoc said:


> Thanks guys. I think I am going to try the wireless route. BMore I saw on another post that you have used the Linksys WGA54G wireless game adapter. I am not mistaken that all I would need to do is attach an ethernet wire from that adapter to my HR20-700 and that will get me connected?


I have been using an WG54G for a while now on one of my HR20's with no problems.

You need to connect the ethenet cable from the WGA54G to your PC or laptop ethernet connection. Run the setup disk to set the unit up on your network.

Then unplug it from your PC/laptop and plug it into the HR20. Run the network setup on the HR20 and you should be good to go.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

schwalls said:


> I have a WESTELL VERSALINK™ GATEWAY (MODEL 327W15-06), is it as simple as buying a ethernet cable, plugging it into one of the empty ports, and connecting that to the ethernet plug in the HR20?


I also have a Westell 327W. I bought a 50' ethernet cable yesterday and connected it to the H20-700. Seems to work. The Westell gave the H20 an ip address, and the H20 says it can connect to DTV. I see DOD on the H20 menu (though so far it doesn't do anything).


----------



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Will a d- link dwl 800ap work as a wireless bridge?


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

flmilkfarmer said:


> Will a d- link dwl 800ap work as a wireless bridge?


I don't get this wireless bridge stuff, I just use a simple wireless Linksys WRT54GS and connect it to my HR20's and it does fine for downloading VOD.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

jtn said:


> I don't get this wireless bridge stuff, I just use a simple wireless Linksys WRT54GS and connect it to my HR20's and it does fine for downloading VOD.


If you have a wireless router or AP to start with, and don't want to/can't run a cat 5 cable to your HR20, then you need a wireless bridge (also called a game adapter or Ethernet adapter).

Some have only a single Ethernet port, others also have a router with 4 ports.

Then you have a "wired" wireless connection. The HR20 "thinks" it's connected to your router via a cat 5 Ethernet cable.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> If you have a wireless router or AP to start with, and don't want to/can't run a cat 5 cable to your HR20, then you need a wireless bridge (also called a game adapter or Ethernet adapter).
> 
> Some have only a single Ethernet port, others also have a router with 4 ports.
> 
> Then you have a "wired" wireless connection. The HR20 "thinks" it's connected to your router via a cat 5 Ethernet cable.


Thank you for the polite and helpful reply.


----------



## rlsharp (Jan 5, 2007)

So after reading through tons of posts about wireless, it seems moving to wired is often suggested as the easiest and best way to get DOD. However, I ran ethernet cable (not crossover) straight from PC to HR20-700 and HR20 shows Music and Photos in menu but cannot access media (using TVersity and set it up to share files as required). Also cannot access internet, so no DOD either. 

My internet conncetion is through Verizon wireless with USB modem on the PC and works well on the PC. I set up internet connection sharing on the PC so the computer would be ad hoc for internet access by HR20. Referring me back to Spanky's tutorial no help because the tutorial only briefly mentions that direct wired is easy, but not really how to do it. Any helpful thoughts?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

rlsharp said:


> My internet conncetion is through Verizon wireless with USB modem on the PC and works well on the PC. I set up internet connection sharing on the PC so the computer would be ad hoc for internet access by HR20. Referring me back to Spanky's tutorial no help because the tutorial only briefly mentions that direct wired is easy, but not really how to do it. Any helpful thoughts?


Your current setup (once we get it working) will require that the PC always be on for the Internet to "flow" to the HR20.

It would be better to start a Local Area Network and install a router. Check to see if your modem is USB/Ethernet. If so, then you can get a router (wired only or wireless...doesn't matter) and plug you modem into the WAN port...then the PC and HR 20 into 2 LAN different ports.

That way your HR20 can access the Internet even if the PC is off.

OK...What version of windows are you running? You'll need to "bridge" the USB to the Ethernet port. That's done under "network connections" in XP.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm also a Verizon DSL customer. The modem they sent you should have both USB and Ethernet on it. In reality the modem is a single port router, you should be able to pick up a 10/100 switch at BB or CC and connect it to the ethernet port on the modem and connect your PC and DVR to the switch via the cat 5 cables.

Does your PC not have an ethernet adapter in it? If I recall Verizon recomends using the Ethernet over USB I thought the modem was even shipped with tape over the USB port.

You could also get a Router from BB or CC and gain wireless cabability in the process but then you need to get the modem switch to act as a bridge instead of a router.

As a last resort I would use the windows internet sharing.


----------



## rlsharp (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try bridging the connections when I get home tonight. Yes, I am running XP and I think the modem is just USB (called a U720 if anyone is interested) and it connects to internet using the Verizon EVDO REV-A cellular service. I know they sell a USB/ethernet router that will work with this modem but don't want to spend $120 just to see if I can get DOD to work.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a Netgear MR814 Wireless router from my Speedstream 4100 modem upstairs (At&T dsl service) and the HR20-100 is downstairs. I also have a phone line downstairs that runs into the HR20-100 that is the same phone number as upstairs, so the dsl could be on it also. Would it be better to buy a second modem for the downstairs and hardwire the HR20-100, or get a wireless adapter and try to connect through the router upstairs?


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

You can't have more than one DSL modem on the line at any given time. They will interfere with each other and neither of them would work.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

BkwSoft said:


> You can't have more than one DSL modem on the line at any given time. They will interfere with each other and neither of them would work.


Thanks for the reply that I thought I would get, but at least now I know for sure.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

BkwSoft said:


> I'm also a Verizon DSL customer. The modem they sent you should have both USB and Ethernet on it. In reality the modem is a single port router, you should be able to pick up a 10/100 switch at BB or CC and connect it to the ethernet port on the modem and connect your PC and DVR to the switch via the cat 5 cables.
> 
> Does your PC not have an ethernet adapter in it? If I recall Verizon recomends using the Ethernet over USB I thought the modem was even shipped with tape over the USB port.
> 
> ...


If the modem is also a router, then yes, by all means just get a hub or switch and its plug and play.

But, if it's DSL don't you need to log-on with a user name and password? Usually that's set up once, and you forget it.

If so, you'll need a router and config it for PPPoE, adding your user name and password in the router's firmware.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought a game adapter. It works fine.

However, it is definitely NOT worth the money I wasted on it, as the current VOD offering is horrible. Content stinks, no HD at all, SD movies, and the worst search implementation I've ever seen. The whole VOD offering is a bad amateur job.

If it costs you more than a used ethernet wire, it's a waste of money, as far as VOD is concerned. If you've just GOT to show pictures from your PC, well, it's hard to put a value on that...


----------

